# Street und Dirt?



## Flabes (7. Juni 2006)

sers,
ich wollte euch ma fragen, ob hier unter uns n paar dirter oder street sin,die aus dem raum FFM kommen.
kennt ihr besondere Spots,also spez. dirt....?


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Juni 2006)

moin flabes,

aus dem raum ffm: schau mal bei www.woffm.de vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flabes (7. Juni 2006)

gibts denn irgendwo besondere dirt strecken?
wenn ja,sag mir ma bitte wie man da mit der bahn hinkommt (ausgehend Vom HBF)


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Juni 2006)

es gitb ein paar spots, aber ich kann dir nicht sagen, wie du da am günstigsten mit der bahn hinkommst...

am besten schaust du mal bei den frankfurtern vorbei.....


----------



## StupidSteak (7. Juni 2006)

in kronberg im taunus haben wir auch nen paar.


----------



## Flabes (7. Juni 2006)

wie komm ich da mit der bahn hin??


----------



## StupidSteak (9. Juni 2006)

mit der s4 nach kronberg


----------



## flying-nik (9. Juni 2006)

in FFM selbst gib es keine Dirts! Bekannte und populäre Streetspots sind u.a. Hauptwache, Willibrandplatz (living), der Streetpark am Main (höhe HBF unter ner Brücke) und die alte Oper. Must aber mit einkalkulieren das derzeit ein rel .großes Polizeiaufgebot in der Stadt ist und die Straßen, vor allem zwischen Hauptwache und Oper, von Menschenmassen und Ständen überfüllt sind.


----------



## roxy (19. Juni 2006)

ganz in der nähe der s-bahnstation offenbach ost gibt es im wald noch was... da kommst du mit der s1 auf jeden fall hin (die meisten fahren über of- ost!!!)


----------



## mr.naga (22. Juni 2006)

flying-nik schrieb:
			
		

> in FFM selbst gib es keine Dirts! Bekannte und populäre Streetspots sind u.a. Hauptwache, Willibrandplatz (living), der Streetpark am Main (höhe HBF unter ner Brücke) und die alte Oper. Must aber mit einkalkulieren das derzeit ein rel .großes Polizeiaufgebot in der Stadt ist und die Straßen, vor allem zwischen Hauptwache und Oper, von Menschenmassen und Ständen überfüllt sind.



Wieso hats eigentlich keine Dirt-Spots in Frankfurt...? Ist die Gegend ungeeignet, oder einfach die Politik der Stadt nicht zu bezwingen???


----------



## flying-nik (8. Juli 2006)

es gäbe ein geeignetes Areal unter ner A-bahn brücke im buga gelände. Die Zuständigen Behörden wurden vor 2 Jahren mehrmals angschrieben, zu einem Dialog kam es aber nicht. Am Heinrich-Kraft-Park hat die Stahlfräse ein geeignetes Gebiet wo bereits ein paar ramps stehen. Soweit ich das mitverfolgt habe wird dort im Zuge der backjard digga tour ende August was dirtmäßiges entstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flabes (9. Juli 2006)

ähm,wo wäre das denn genau 
un wie kommt man dahin,also mit dem zug??


----------



## mr.naga (9. Juli 2006)

die frankfurter behörden sind auch immer sehr stark ab den interessen junger menschen interessiert! gerade skater und biker sind in dieser weltoffenen stadt herzlich willkommen! (ironie)


----------



## mr.naga (9. Juli 2006)

was macht woffm eigentlich bezüglich streckenpolitik??? ist da was in planung???


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Juli 2006)

@ naga: werde mitglied, dann erfährst du mehr!


----------



## mr.naga (9. Juli 2006)

hohoho... das klingt ja sehr geheimnisvoll....
macht ihr denn keine öffentlichkeitsarbeit?
wollte schon gerne mal zu so nem vereinstreffen gehen, leider muss ich meistens abends arbeiten wegen schicht und so... deshalb wirds wohl leider nix mit mitglied werden... bin aber trotzdem dran interessiert aktuelles zu erfahren... auf der woffm homepage steht meist nicht viel neues drin...

mfg

naga


----------



## SidVicious (26. Juli 2006)

es gibt Gerüchte, dass in der Platenstrasse FFM (da wo das Geldmuseum / Bundesbank ist) ein Dirtpark entstehen soll ... hat da jemand Details oder kann diese Info zumindest bestätigen oder dementieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.naga (27. Juli 2006)

ich weiß nur, dass die skater das gelände hinter dem kinderzirkus für sich nutzen wollen...
einfach mal bei denen nachfragen!!!


----------



## flying-nik (22. September 2006)

hallo
 also der Dirtpark steht. und ist befahrbar. Adresse ist die Platenstraße 79 in Ginnheim. wahrscheinlich schon längst bekannt. Betreiber ist die Stahlfräse.

@ mr.naga
wir stehen gerade in regem Austausch mit den Behörden und haben ein geeignetes Gelände in Aussich gestellt bekommen. Allerdings muss die Kreisverwaltung dem noch zustimmen, was sich noch ein wenig ziehen kann.


----------



## mr.naga (22. September 2006)

klingt gut...
drücke genz fest die Daumen!!!


----------



## wissefux (22. September 2006)

moin !
schaut mal in kelkheim vorbei ...

infos hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=240659


----------



## andoniferreiro (6. Oktober 2006)

In Offenbach am bahnhof (welcher weiß ich net ) bzw am schneckenberg beim biberer berg . sehr gute dirt strecke. dicke doubles


----------

